# Prescription meds?



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

I take several psychotropic drugs for my PTSD bi polar and severe depression-anxiety...I am so afraid to run out. My insurance only refills within a few days before the month is up. I have tapered off many other drugs during the trials of finding one is best but even tapering had severe side effects. 3 winters ago we had a power outage and snowed in for 10 days. Along with all the other nightmares a couple of meds was low. I had to space out every 2 and 3 days since I didn't know when I'd get them again. My mind and body become very crazy when I miss a dose. Other than my families safety this is my biggest fear....of all the times to run out it would be in the worst of situations....I would be not only useless but an adding factor to survival....anyone out there have this issue?
Thanks


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

You could try discussing your past outage and future concerns with your Dr. They may have some samples they could give you to build up a small reserve.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

You can ask for a second prescription from your doctor and get it refilled paying cash- not insurance. I know that is expensive but it is better than running out. I am doing this for mine and have 6 months gathered. My inhalers are a different story.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Ofearthandbone said:


> I take several psychotropic drugs for my PTSD bi polar and severe depression-anxiety...I am so afraid to run out. My insurance only refills within a few days before the month is up. I have tapered off many other drugs during the trials of finding one is best but even tapering had severe side effects. 3 winters ago we had a power outage and snowed in for 10 days. Along with all the other nightmares a couple of meds was low. I had to space out every 2 and 3 days since I didn't know when I'd get them again. My mind and body become very crazy when I miss a dose. Other than my families safety this is my biggest fear....of all the times to run out it would be in the worst of situations....I would be not only useless but an adding factor to survival....anyone out there have this issue?
> Thanks


If it's something in the benzodiazapene family, I'd recommend switching to one with a long half life that way missing a dose doesn't lead to a roller coaster ride.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Have you checked the prices at http://www.goodrx.com/? Go to the website (it's also an app), put in the name of your medication and your zip code. There are people on another forum that swear by it and a lot of them use the coupons from that website instead of their insurance. You won't get a final price until you take the coupon to the pharmacy (in case something has changed.) At least it's something to check out.

There may also be some assistance from the manufacturer.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

our insurance pays for refills with 7 days left on the script so I get the refill and keep the extra 7 back for emergencies. I've been doing this for years now and have about 6-8 months supply of the meds I take. I recycle thru them to move the old out and replace them with the newest refill. I do the same with the ones in my GHB and BOB

walmart's pharmacy has a long list of prescriptions for only $4 bucks so IF you can get an extra order from the doctor you may be able to save some money there paying cash. look online for their list


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know your situation and don't profess to be a medical professional.

A healthy exercise regimen and proper well rounded nutrition and supplementation support healthy brain chemistry and will make you more able to withstand fluctuations in medication levels. I certainly do NOT advocate changing any medications without your doctors recommendation. Exercise and nutrition will also help to prepare you for any SHTF scenario you may face.


----------



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

*All great advise!*

Thanks! I will check out prices at Walmart for sure.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Ofearthandbone said:


> I take several psychotropic drugs for my PTSD bi polar and severe depression-anxiety...I am so afraid to run out. My insurance only refills within a few days before the month is up. I have tapered off many other drugs during the trials of finding one is best but even tapering had severe side effects. 3 winters ago we had a power outage and snowed in for 10 days. Along with all the other nightmares a couple of meds was low. I had to space out every 2 and 3 days since I didn't know when I'd get them again. My mind and body become very crazy when I miss a dose. Other than my families safety this is my biggest fear....of all the times to run out it would be in the worst of situations....I would be not only useless but an adding factor to survival....anyone out there have this issue?
> Thanks


 Second generation psychoactive drug prices are totally outrageous. Know someone who currently gets the meds from the veterans hospital, low cost and they even mail them to the house.  If you're a veteran you could check out what you're entitled to, could be a better deal.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Have you checked the prices at http://www.goodrx.com/? Go to the website (it's also an app), put in the name of your medication and your zip code. There are people on another forum that swear by it and a lot of them use the coupons from that website instead of their insurance. You won't get a final price until you take the coupon to the pharmacy (in case something has changed.) At least it's something to check out.
> 
> There may also be some assistance from the manufacturer.


I mentioned it in a rx thread 6 months back.

I love that site!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This is a pretty good read..

http://www.willhall.net/files/ComingOffPsychDrugsHarmReductGuide2Edonline.pdf


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I would look online for companies that sell drugs without scripts... You should be able to get most of your drugs... mostly the controlled substances are exempt... I have dealt online before and was satisified... sorry it was years ago and don't remember the company I used but remember it was in England...


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Check with your insurance. A lot of insurance companies work with mail-order pharmacies that send things out in three-month installments. There's still the hiccup about having to wait out the full amount of time, but they give you a lot more leeway than the one-month pharmacies to accommodate the time delay by mail. So far I've worked with two and found them to very good:

This company works with Medicare.
These guys work with HealthNet.

There are also legitimate mail-order pharmacies in Canada that have federal certification and oversight. They insist on written prescriptions from your provider and will bill your credit/debit card. Because of different patent laws they often have access to generics before they hit the market in the US, which can also bring your costs way down in the process. I got all my medications from DoctorSolve for a few years before my stuff went generic in the US, and never had a problem. Just allow for extra time with your orders, because they often subcontract with producers Across The Pond.

I would also second what bigg777 said about the importance of self-care. I also have bipolar 1 and had a major episode a few years ago that incapacitated me. A friend pointed me to a nutritionist who gave me a lot of good suggestions - high-end fish oil for overall brain function, a magnesium supplement called "natural calm" for relaxation (take in small doses!) a daily multivitamin, and supercritical holy basil, also for calm. I've also done a lot to clean up my diet, cutting way back on sugar and refined stuff, and am much more careful to stay hydrated. Between that, consistent exercise, and my spirituality, I've managed to cut my med cocktail from five different prescriptions down to one over the course of a few years. Your mileage will vary of course, but I wanted to put it out there that it can be done.

If you haven't already I'd also encourage you to seek out some peer support in whatever form is most effective for you. Health care providers are helpful, but there can be real magic in the company of people in a similar situation where you don't have to explain or justify yourself. It can be something really structured like group therapy, or just a standing weekly coffee with a few fellow beepers. My local DBSA chapter saved my life, quite literally. If you feel comfortable sending me a private message, I may be able to help you locate some other resources if you like. Just let me know.

Hope this helps.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, and speaking of good reads (thanks RevWC!) here's one of my favorite resources for med-ucation. It's ridiculously well researched, and has a great irreverent tone that will make you laugh.

Personally I have mixed feelings about meds - it's an issue that's very politically charged - I think it's critical that people educate themselves as much as possible about what they're taking, what they're thinking about taking, the pros and cons, and _especially_ how to come off things safely and successfully. From my own experience I've come to feel strongly that one should _never_ go cold-turkey off a medication unless there are severe side-effects that are worse than the alternative. Unfortunately a lot of the newer meds are designed such that you can't split them or space them out further to make them last longer because they're only effective for __ hours and then poop out completely. Not helpful in a SHTF sitch.

If you're bipolar you may already know about SSRI Discontinuation Syndrome. It can be overcome, but it's a pain in the arse (especially with Effexor!) that doctors don't always warn their patients about. All the more reason to bring these questions up with your providers.


----------



## NewAgeIdiot (May 24, 2015)

I feel you too, there was a 2 week blackout and I have add, depression, and PTSD. I've forgotten most of it (thank GOD) but I do remember I almost killed myself. I won't go into detail but I was thankful my dad was there. Without him I would be dead now. I have 3 days of medication with me and in my BOB. I never want to go through that again. It's one of the Main reasons I got into prepping.


----------



## tunnelvision (Jul 2, 2015)

Ofearthandbone said:


> I take several psychotropic drugs for my PTSD bi polar and severe depression-anxiety...I am so afraid to run out. My insurance only refills within a few days before the month is up. I have tapered off many other drugs during the trials of finding one is best but even tapering had severe side effects. 3 winters ago we had a power outage and snowed in for 10 days. Along with all the other nightmares a couple of meds was low. I had to space out every 2 and 3 days since I didn't know when I'd get them again. My mind and body become very crazy when I miss a dose. Other than my families safety this is my biggest fear....of all the times to run out it would be in the worst of situations....I would be not only useless but an adding factor to survival....anyone out there have this issue?
> Thanks


I and my hubby are on many different RX. He gets his from the VA and they send lots so there is no problem putting some of his back. What I do with mine is take one pill out each week and put it aside. I have accumulated enough that way to have several months put back. I rotate them out like I do my food.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Another thing with the pill spacing ... A lot of meds are specifically designed with a half-life so that they exit the body within 24 hours. So if you try spacing them, you're putting your body and brain through whiplash rather than titrating. Likewise with splitting pills. A lot of them are formulated with a special coating to be time-released, and splitting messes with the dosage.

I don't know why pharmaceutical companies do that, but I suspect it's Planned Obsolescence just like with the appliance industry. 

I wouldn't presume to tell anyone "don't space," because I've done it myself under duress. Just do your homework and find out to the best of your ability what your best bet with individual meds. Best of luck.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> Another thing with the pill spacing ... A lot of meds are specifically designed with a half-life so that they exit the body within 24 hours. So if you try spacing them, you're putting your body and brain through whiplash rather than titrating. Likewise with splitting pills. A lot of them are formulated with a special coating to be time-released, and splitting messes with the dosage.
> 
> I don't know why pharmaceutical companies do that, but I suspect it's Planned Obsolescence just like with the appliance industry.
> 
> I wouldn't presume to tell anyone "don't space," because I've done it myself under duress. Just do your homework and find out to the best of your ability what your best bet with individual meds. Best of luck.


I try not to space. Instead I separate my pills in to 4 containers of seven pills. The remaining 2 pills are put aside for preps. This way I have enough pills to see me til my next refill and I am still putting some aside.

Plus any pill I miss gets put aside for preps. I have been on my current dosage since October and I already have a month put aside.

And so we are clear I take Nature Throid. Not something for depression or mental health.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I do not take any kind of medication. That said, if I were on some indispensable prescription meds, I would research herbal alternatives.

I know one med that a lot of preppers worry about is insulin, and I know that huckleberry root can be used to reduce the need for insulin. Cayenne is good for heart and circulation....for instance if you did not have nitroglycerin for heart problems.

Look into what might be a good alternative if the prescriptions can not be filled. There may come a time when your life could depend on it!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> I do not take any kind of medication. That said, if I were on some indispensable prescription meds, I would research herbal alternatives.
> 
> I know one med that a lot of preppers worry about is insulin, and I know that huckleberry root can be used to reduce the need for insulin. Cayenne is good for heart and circulation....for instance if you did not have nitroglycerin for heart problems.
> 
> Look into what might be a good alternative if the prescriptions can not be filled. There may come a time when your life could depend on it!


I can live without my medication. Without it my metabolism would slow down a lot and hormone production would slow to a crawl. In a SHTF event that might be a good thing since I would not ovulate and require a lower calorie intake. (I can fast for a few days only drinking water and gain weight.)


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Chromium and cinnamon are both great for regulating blood glucose. I also take fish oil and a multivitamin. Still use the meds, but the supplements have allowed me to cut back on the rx by about 80%. 

:woohoo:

I think if I had to I could live without the rx, but I would definitely want to titrate down appropriately. Life without the rx AND the supplements I would not want to try.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

My doctor had me on Cymbalta for pain, I missed a couple of doses and I went through severe withdrawals. I didn't like the idea of being on a medication that would have such bad withdrawal symptoms. I took over 3 months to slowly withdraw from the Cymbalta and I am VERY careful about what meds I am put on now. 
In a SHTF situation the last thing I want is to be going through withdrawals.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

Check with your doctor to see if they have samples of your meds. Then you stash those while taking your normal scripts


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I can get my meds 5 days before my current month runs out. So each month I store away 5 days worth. I keep em in the spare fridge an when I get a month's worth I vac seal the bottle. 

Also find some alternative meds that'll help me stretch out what I got on hand. Keep it all vac sealed an in the fridge ta keep em useable as long as possible.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

Anybody on any kind of drugs is going to have problems if SHTF, such as diabetics, heart patients, pain , people with high blood pressure.
Life is going to be very tough without having to deal with withdrawals and lack of meds.
I think that a lot of people are going to die in the first couple of months in a grid down situation.
Luckily I don't take anything but meds for pain but I am going to one hurting puppy and probably worthless if I don't take meds.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

JAR702 said:


> Anybody on any kind of drugs is going to have problems if SHTF, such as diabetics, heart patients, pain , people with high blood pressure.
> Life is going to be very tough without having to deal with withdrawals and lack of meds.
> I think that a lot of people are going to die in the first couple of months in a grid down situation.
> Luckily I don't take anything but meds for pain but I am going to one hurting puppy and probably worthless if I don't take meds.


Jar, there are things you can do to help. At least there are things I have done to manage my pain. Keeping active helps. I take supplements that help reduce pain and inflammation. Some of these are fish oil, curcumin, and noni. Noni is a fruit out of Hawaii and the South Pacific islands. It has been used as a medicine by the islanders for centuries. I took myself off oxycodone for many years with this stuff. Curcumin comes from turmeric and is the next most effective at reducing pain for me. Fish oil and other antioxidants round out my treatment. One builds on the other and as none of them have side effects it is a win, win.

I have recently deteriorated to where I am back on pain meds but only hydrocodone and that at a reduced amount. If you can reduce the amount you take you can put a few away for an emergency.


----------

